# Can you diagnose me? Doctors can't.



## Guest (Dec 18, 1999)

I am 40 y/o (I'm too young to feel this old!) and I have some problems that Doctors do not seem to be able to find the cause. I have had bowel incontinence sporadically for over a year. I was having accidents 2-3/wk. Had the whole GI workup done this summer and the only abnormallity found was an enlarged spleen. GI Dr. prescriped Questran, which has helped, but still have accidents 1-2/mo. The other symptom I have has gotten much worse the last month or so. I have this pain in my upper left quandrant, just below the rib cage. It is always in this same spot. The pain is a burning pain and feels sore to touch the area. It rarely hurts in the morning, and usually begins about mid morning and gets worse thoughout the day. I can get some relief by applying pressure with my hand, and more relief by laying down. I do not have a day that the pain does not visit me, but some days are better than others. My PCP ordered a CT scan, which was done yesterday (no results yet). I have cut out caffine. I have not been able to figure what foods trigger my incontinence - doesn't seem to make any difference. I also do not think foods trigger the pain, to me it just seems like gravity does...the longer the day the worse it gets unless I lay down for a bit. But it will start again awhile after I get up. The pain is driving me crazy! The incontinence is very embarrassing to live with...I can't count the number of times I have left my soiled underwear in a public restroom wastebasket. Anyone else experience these symptoms?------------------This too shall pass?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome Lilly Ann, I noticed your posting on the IBS board. Where you diagnosed with fibromyalgia? Did you go to a Rheumatologist to get your diagnosis? Was Lupus ruled out? Is it with the muscle- sphincter control of the rectum you are having problems with or loose stools in general? Flux indicated a test for the sphincter control problem I believe. Kegel exercises might have some benefit. What medications have you been on and what specific tests have you had done? Have you had any stool cultures done? Have you had any other infections requiring antibiotic treatments? Have you been on any type of hormone therapy including oral birth control? Do you have painful/irregular menses? Have you had any prior surgeries perhaps in that same area? Were you first diagnosed with IBS? Were you previously constipated and had a bowel change? Did they tell you what the enlarged spleen might indicate? We cannot really diagnose here, as we are not doctors. My advice to you though is don't give up in trying to find answers even if you have to look to other health care facilities outside your area. I am sorry you are going through these difficulties and hope and pray that you will find some help and answers soon. "Participate" is a newsletter put out by the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders. I know they have information that might be helpful for you about incontinence. Their address is PO Box 17864 Milwaukee, WI 53217; Ph.# 414-964-1799 or toll free 1-800-964-2001. Good luck Lilly Ann. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 12-18-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 1999)

Moldie! Thanks for your reply. I will try to answer all your questions. No I have not been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, nor have I been to a Rheumatologist. I don't even know what it is. I accidently posted to the wrong board. Lupus has not been ruled out or tested for that I know of. My incontinence is usually almost liquid stools, but I have had lumpy accidents. I have had ultrasounds done, the scope and lower and upper GI. I also have had a stool culture done. And then the CT scan last Friday. I have had reoccurring bladder infections which have been treated with antibiotics, which then sometimes cause yeast infections. No hormone therapy. The only medication I take is Serzone for depression. I also will take TylenolPM some nights. I do not have painful menses or irregular. I have had my gall bladder removed and a tubal done. I have never been DIAGNOSED! The GI specialist found nothing wrong physically in all the tests. Only when I went back to my PCP after more months of no improvement with the pain in my side did I find out about the enlarged spleen, the specialist never mentioned this. My PCP said this was the only abnomality in all the tests. She was going to contact a Hemotologist, but has not let me know what she may have found out. She did order the CT Scan. The spleen is in the same area as the pain. Yes I do go from constipation to loose stools in the same day, but usually they are loose. The questran has helped this alot. I am not really looking for a diagnosis here, but would like to know if others have these main symptoms...burning pain in left upper quandrant, and sporadic incontinence. Thank you for your prayers and advice.------------------This too shall pass?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Lilly Ann, I will be interested in finding out what they have to say about what the enlarged spleen might be do to. Antibiotics can cause yeast problems in the GI tract; in which case an antifungal med like Diflucan can be used. Being on a low sugar diet and taking a refrigerated enteric coated acidophilis might be of some use. Some people take Caltrate plus to help with their loose stool problem. You may have a problem with the immune system that you are not aware of that might set you up for this.Our symptoms are not exactly alike but have some simularities. My IBS started in the form of constipation in my early 20's when I was on birth control. I had a frequent dull ache just to the left and slightly lower to my navel. Fiber resolved the constipation problem for 20yrs, but the pain near the navel remained. I also had a tubal when I was done having children in my late 20's. I am now 47. I got a mysterious achilles heel tendonitis in my 30's. About 10 years ago I came down with symptoms of fibromyalgia in the form of fatigue and body aches and stiffness; especially in the hands and feet in the morning. I also got the typical neck and shoulder pain and numerous soft tissue trigger point pain. My abdomen would swell up and be painful all over when I was on my feet too long. About 5yrs ago I went on antibiotics for adult-oncet acne. A year after, I started with bladder and vag infections. Soon after I started having frequent soft stooling every 2-3 days with cramping pain in the same spot- L side of abdomen, bloating, and a burning pain in my rectum following stooling episodes. I had to quit my job. My stomach would feel full, and I could only half of my usual portions. No one could diagnose me either for a few years. A laporoscopy revealed endometriosis and I decided to have a hyster hoping my painful problem and stooling would improve since endo can affect the bowel. About the same time I went on acidophilis and digestive enzymes which helped me for almost a year. Then my symptoms came back with a vengence. Someone at a fibro meeting mentioned an allergist who treated for candida a few years back. The symptoms of candida matched mine, and since my stomach seemed to swell up and be full first after I ate, and in the end all the time; I decided to give the allergist a try even though he was a few hours drive away. He found I was allergic to citric acid (which was in the juice I drank all day long and is made from fermented sugars); and had an allergy to alot of molds including to candida. He treated me with Diflucan, low sugar and no citric acid diet, and my symptoms subsided gradually within a few months. Which is good because I didn't like curling up in the fetal position for 2-6 hours 2-3 days a week to relieve the pain! Yeh! and Halleihluya! I now longer need the antispasmotics they put me on when I first started having the problems. I'm not cured of fibro or IBS for that matter, but I am relieved of those awful symptoms that drove me to my bed. I will tell you there is a good portion of the medical field who don't believe in the candida diagnosis. I am glad that even though I was skeptical that it worked for me. Pardon my ignorance, but what is a PCP? I thought it was a street drug.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 1999)

Hi there - I am as frustrated as some other message here. I am only 31 years old and feel like I am 100. I got Mono in May and have never been the same. I have been rechecked and the results are negative for Mono, but I am so tired, have headaches, urgent trips with liquid stools. I had my gallbalder removed after my second child. I am not overweight - although I have gained 10 lbs. over the last few months. Thyroid has been checked, all blood work has been fine.... any thoughts???Thanks for your help.Cindy


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 1999)

Dear Lilly Ann! I'm a newbie too, but my sister, "me poo too" is an oldie. She says your symptoms are textbook. The pain in upper left quad can be from 2 things. That is the spot in the bowel where the transverse colon meets the descending colon in a rather sharp turn of the bowel. Therefore it is a typical spot where "extra" motility occurs to keep the contents moving.And since this is a very strong contraction it can really hurt. It is also a prime location for the collection of gas. You are dead on about the gravity issue. That's why when you lay down, particularly if you can change positions every few minutes, it helps to untrap the gas and therefore the pain caused by it. You can gain further relief by massaging the area during the position changes. Laying on your tum while gently rolling from side to side slowly is another good way to keep things moving. Heat will aid in relaxing the spasms of the area. If gas is a regular prob and you've outruled as many food as possible, try a product called Phazyme, which helps to break up the pocket of air into smaller bubbles which are then easier to pass. Wishing you luck.


----------

